# Buddy Rich Chewing Out His Band



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

As mentioned a few times in other posts, I started out playing drums when I was 6-7 years old. Buddy was my hero at that time and for many years. I seen him in concert 3-4 times. I remember one time he was half way through a a song and someone was not doing what he wanted them to and he stopped the song, had a real quick chat with them, apologized to the audience and then went on with the show. He was a pro and expected that from everyone that ever played with him. Some would call him an ass. But I think that when you go on the road and ask people to spend their money on you, you should at that point make it a priority to make sure they get what they paid for, I think he always did that. This tape was recorded on his tour bus after a show

[video=youtube;tCF9wgMU7es]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCF9wgMU7es[/video]


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

I didn't like him.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow - thats hardcore. When was that recorded? A few years ago I guess? I wonder if he'd get away with talking to people that way today, with all of our "touchy, feely, respect everyone" attitudes?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, it was over the top. If the band really was that bad, fire them. If there were specific issues or persons of concern, deal with them specifically, otherwise he comes off sounding like an immature bully. Unfortunately, being a professional musician doesn't mean good management skills, or for that matter, anger management.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Well, sorry to say this, I know the man is no longer with us but I lost my respect for him when I read an interview many years ago where he called Rock and Roll "mediocre music". Regarding the rant, yes he was over the top, no question about it but I think he did that to try to make the band members step up their professionalism. Ever heard Paul Ankas "The boys get shirts" rant? I wanted to embed it here but whoever uploaded it turned the embedding feature off. Here's a link to the video: YouTube - Paul Anka Band Meeting Rant (Dialogue Only) Warning: just like Buddys, this has a lot of profanity as well.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

what an ass.....hope the whole band walked out on him that night


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i got no argument with that. if you're getting paid to do something, no matter what it is, give people value for their dollar.


----------



## nutter (Aug 29, 2009)

what a tool


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Normal for the era. People of the 50s were wife beating dill holes. That was the way things were. Archie Bunker was the last lament for men being told to grow a spine and grow up.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I'd have been happy/overjoyed if anyone in the Grateful Dead would have had that same talk with Jerry Garcia at any point after say spring 1992...

Buddy's band, Buddy makes the rules. Having been to a few shows where it was painfully obvious that people were "mailing it in" or "going through the motions", I've got no problem with it really. They're paid professionals and I'm pretty sure the whole "sticks and stones may break my bones, but words will never hurt me" rules apply when you're getting paid to entertain.

You really think Mark Messier never had the same general "discussion" with his teammates over the years??


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fretboard said:


> I'd have been happy/overjoyed if anyone in the Grateful Dead would have had that same talk with Jerry Garcia at any point after say spring 1992...
> 
> Buddy's band, Buddy makes the rules. Having been to a few shows where it was painfully obvious that people were "mailing it in" or "going through the motions", I've got no problem with it really. They're paid professionals and I'm pretty sure the whole "sticks and stones may break my bones, but words will never hurt me" rules apply when you're getting paid to entertain.
> 
> You really think Mark Messier never had the same general "discussion" with his teammates over the years??


In the context of that given situation, I have no issue with it. His name is the one on the marquee, they are hired guns and paid to do a job. He wanted to put out a top notch product to the people that paid to see them and if the band was not doing the job, ream them out. I bet that second set was tight.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

fretboard said:


> I'd have been happy/overjoyed if anyone in the Grateful Dead would have had that same talk with Jerry Garcia at any point after say spring 1992...


Now that's funny


----------

